# Permanent position probation period extended.



## CKT (15 Apr 2008)

Where do you stand with a company if you have being in employment for over 6 months with a company and they extend the probation peroid by another 3 months?


----------



## Staples (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*

Nothing you can do within your first 12 months with any single company.

The first 6 months probationary period was meaningless anyway.  They could still let you go for any reason up to the end of 12 months.


----------



## Hobbes T (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*

The reality is that six months is more than enough time to assess your suitability for a job. If they are saying they need more time, then theyre usually lying in order to keep you in an insecure state.

This is a very sneaky method used by some companies (especially telecoms companys) to turn their employees into temporary employees.

They never intended to make you permanent, it was always their intention to get six months work out of you, and then offer you another three months probationary period. In their mind, workers on probation, are more compliant and hardworking because they want to be made permanent. It keeps the pressure on the worker if they think they can achieve permanent status if they work hard enough.

I would start playing hardball with that employer, if I were you. There are a lot of things you can do to make life difficult for them.


----------



## cinders (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*

Have they given you reasons for extending the probation?  In our company it would only be used if there were performance issues and this would be explained to the individual when the probation is being reviewed.


----------



## rmelly (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*



Hobbes T said:


> The reality is that six months is more than enough time to assess your suitability for a job. If they are saying they need more time, then theyre usually lying in order to keep you in an insecure state.
> 
> This is a very sneaky method used by some companies (especially telecoms companys) to turn their employees into temporary employees.
> 
> ...


 
Without any background information this is unfair on the employer. there are numerous reasons they could have extended probation e.g. employee wasn't up to scratch and is being given a second chance, as a result of disciplinary action, maybe the poster took extended periods of sick leave etc.


----------



## CKT (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*

Have they given you reasons for extending the probation?  In our company it would only be used if there were performance issues and this would be explained to the individual when the probation is being reviewed

No particular reason, goals and objectives seem to change weekly, a lot of positives. Was stated that it was more of a “kick in the behind”. Not seen like that but.

Another new start has been told his was “delayed” for 3 months.

Have been informed also that years budget has been taken from the manager, maybe something is up??


----------



## Hobbes T (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*



cinders said:


> Have they given you reasons for extending the probation?  In our company it would only be used if there were performance issues and this would be explained to the individual when the probation is being reviewed.




The bottom line is that six months is more than enough time to assess someones suitability for the job. If they want to extend the probationary period for 3 months then I dont believe they hired you in good faith. In reality, they wanted a temporary or contract worker but had to disguise it as a permanent position otherwise nobody would have applied for it.

If you agree to remain on probation for another three months then Im pretty sure they wont offer you a permanent job at the end of that period. But you can try if you want.


----------



## shipibo (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*

Generally the extra 3 months is used as a kick up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language, they have not met expectations and this is last chance.


As was stated, 1 year is real Prob. period.


----------



## Staples (16 Apr 2008)

*Re: Permanent position probation peroid extended.*



Hobbes T said:


> The reality is that six months is more than enough time to assess your suitability for a job. If they are saying they need more time, then theyre usually lying in order to keep you in an insecure state.


 
The longest "insecure state" they can keep you in is 12 months after initial recruitment.  If you're still there after 12 months, probation is immaterial.  You can't be fired then anyway (unless for an act of gross misconduct).


----------

